# MS India Kicks Off Good Luck India Campaign



## iMav (Feb 22, 2007)

Microsoft is all set to show some love for the Indian cricket team with its "Good Luck India" campaign wishing the Indian team all the best for the World Cup 2007. What they're gonna do is ferry around a larger than life cut out of the Xbox 360 across India for fans to sign their messages and blessings on. The campaign will go on from the 23rd of February to the March 2nd covering New Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkatta, Hyderabad, Bangalore, Chennai, Ahmedabad, and Pune.

Ashim Mathur, Marketing Head, Entertainment and Devices Division, Microsoft India is extremely elated about this campaign and had this to say, "For a country like India which is so passionate bout cricket, the 'Good Luck India' campaign will serve as an ideal opportunity for cricket lovers to wish the Indian team for the world cup. These signed Xbox 360 consoles will be handed over to the Indian cricket team in West Indies before the start of the tournament".

This entire show of love for team India will also serve as promotional material for their upcoming title, Yuvraj Singh International Cricket 2007.

*Source*


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 22, 2007)

gud marketing strategy indeed


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 22, 2007)

now thats what i call..........."smart marketing", heh


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

Now that makes Bill gates

Truly Bill gates


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Feb 22, 2007)

Is that gonna HELP team India to win the World CUP???  

But It sure gonna HELP Microsoft to promot X-Box 360


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2007)

Now the Indian Cricket Team will only play cricket on XBox


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Now the Indian Cricket Team will only play cricket on XBox


 
what is will only play

i think can only play


----------



## kirangp (Feb 22, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> what is will only play
> 
> i think can only play



True Piyush..lolz...that was a very confidential point..How did it get leaked to u???


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

MS should give them XBox preinstalled with Pitrated EA cricket 2007..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Why would they need to give a pirated copy. I think they can afford a legal one.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Why would they need to give a pirated copy. I think they can afford a legal one.



U hv a point..but most of the Indians are habituated of using Pirated stuff.


----------



## anandk (Feb 25, 2007)

associating with cricket is always a good marketing strategy...as long as the team does not do miserably ! then the companies withdraw their cricket related campaigns till such a time that the public forget the debacle


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> U hv a point..but most of the Indians are habituated of using Pirated stuff.


Yeah, and Microsoft has an annoying habit of making life difficult for the users of genuine copies.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, and Microsoft has an annoying habit of making life difficult for the users of genuine copies.


 
Actually MS has more number of illegal users than legal ones


----------



## aryayush (Mar 2, 2007)

1. That is simply untrue.

2. And it still would not give you liberty to mistreat your loyal customers.


----------

